# White bits in tank water + wall?



## MagicWings (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been keeping a pretty close check on my tank in the last few days as my catfish has been sick (previous thread). She seems a little better, however I lost a tetra today.

When I looked at the tetra, I thought I saw a white line on her back and one eye was popped out a little. My first thought was maybe columnaris, because of the back. On closer inspection of my remaining tetra, they seem to have white spots on them.

I then noticed what seems to be a few white spots on the tank wall, all the way in the back... when I was trying to get a closer look at that, I noticed all these little specks floating around in the tank? They're everywhere in there! I swear they almost look like they've got little legs or something, but both my mom and boyfriend say they don't see legs.

Is this a very heavy ich problem? I didn't want to treat for ich without double checking if you can see it in the water sometimes, or if this might be a different issue entirely. I have a medicine called Ich Attack right now that I could use at half dose if I need to treat immediately... and I can go out and buy something else more safe for catfish tonight or tomorrow, if I need to. Petstore is probably closed at this point, or closing very soon, so only WalMart would be open and they don't have the biggest selection.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

try to post a pic, in the mean time bump your temp up to 80 and dont add salt to your mian tank bad for fish very baddd


----------



## MagicWings (Oct 10, 2009)

The temp. is usually about 80-81 F already, and there's no salt in there... I've tried to take pictures before, it never shows up.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The ich parasite does not have "legs" and the free swimming ich tomonts are invisible to the naked eye, as far as my experience. It's hard to say what they are without a picture but I wouldn't go crazy and start dosing the tank with meds unless you knew exactly what it was you were treating for. Why not do a partial water change and see if that doesn't clear up some of the white "bits"? As it gets closer to water change day (I perform them weekly) I frequently start to see many floating "particles" in my display tank. 
You say you see white spots on your tetras. Are the tetras flashing? Rubbing themselves up against the substrate and/or tank decorations?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i agree with the others, without a pic its hard to say, but a good rule of thumb if youruever questioning anything going wrong in your tank, a water change cant hurt.........When in doubt, do a 20 % water change every other day until you diagnose the issue or your fish seem fine...........


----------



## Cincy fishguy (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it kinda sounds like planeria (the only reason i know that name is i am clearing mine up now) it's very tiny white specs on the glass and in the water that are there eating left over foods, but i haven't heard of it attacking fish. Just a thought, something you could check into and see if it sounds like what you may have.

Aquarium FD - Planaria Small Hair like White Worms - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## hvacwizard (Oct 16, 2009)

I had the same thing i think.do the look like there attached to the glass and have hair like strands coming out the top?If so water change a slow down on the feeding for a couple days worked for me just a suggestion


----------

